# RH negative mommies and sex.



## November1984

I am RH Negative and my first LO is RH + like his daddy so am thinking this one is too.
I have not created antibodies but there's always a chance, I have my Rhogam @ 27 weeks.
Because I am likely incompatible with the baby (and RH neg to begin with), I am supposed to report any bleeding followed by a Rhogam shot...
for this reason I refuse to have sex with OH! I know it would likely not cause a problem but if I sprung a bleed I'd be more than paranoid and having to be seen by a doc to be 100% sure! That doesn't sound fun to me.
Any other RH Neg mommies out there who aren't having sex with OH because of paranoia (I know mine could be irrational)?


----------



## KandyKinz

The Rhogam protects you for 12 to 14 weeks. The reason they give it at 27 weeks is because the bloods can mix for no reason at all in the third trimester... Anyways, if you had an incidence of spotting now they would not need to give you extra rhogam... If you started hemorrhaging however (which sex would not cause unless you had some bad underlying condition like placenta previa) then they would likely take your blood to check for fetal cells and potentially give you more rhogam if their was a large amount of fetal cells in your system..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi. I'm Rh negative hun, have had 4 kids 2 of whom are positive and 2 neg. I have never worried about having sex because it is only possible placental bleeding which counts when yours and baby blood could mix. That is impossible with sex. ALso, becaue they nopw give preventative shot at 28wks (didn't use to), it ensures there can be no problem.

Good luck x


----------



## jenny25

yep hun im o- and i also have blood clotting problems i am not having sex with my oh either xx


----------



## November1984

Thanks ladies.

Ya I know why they give the Rhogam but it still scares me! I know spotting from sex isn't going to cause antibodies but it still worries me (why I call it irrational).
PS my doc said they would likely do the Rhogam earlier if I started bleeding or spotting though still - that's her. I had 2 Rhogam shots after I gave birth to my first via c-section. They game me one right after then 1 more the next day - that was from my old doctor in Los Angeles, CA.
For instance something I found online:



> After intercourse a few nights ago, I had two tiny little pinkish dots of blood on my toilet paper right after sex (after I urinated). Nothing was found after that, and I had no cramping. I attributed it to perhaps aggrevating my cervix. I called my OB, and was given a rhogam injection the next day (I'm rh negative). I was not instructed to abstain, and last night my husband and I had sex again. Once again, I had four tiny little red dots of blood on my toilet paper immediately after intercourse. I called my OB so she could mark it in her charts, and she then told me to abstain, and instead of coming in for my next prenatal appt in 2 weeks, she wanted me to come in for an ultrasound and check-up next week.


See that? That's what I am trying to avoid, I don't want to deal with the stress ya know? 
I don't think sex could be enjoyable for me if I knew the outcome was a checkup and a possible jab. It seems some medics want to be more safe then sorry and I can just imagine a nurse giving me a jab in the ER for this.


----------



## KandyKinz

November1984 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Ya I know why they give the Rhogam but it still scares me! I know spotting from sex isn't going to cause antibodies but it still worries me (why I call it irrational).
> PS my doc said they would likely do the Rhogam earlier if I started bleeding or spotting though still - that's her. I had 2 Rhogam shots after I gave birth to my first via c-section. They game me one right after then 1 more the next day - that was from my old doctor in Los Angeles, CA.
> For instance something I found online:
> 
> 
> 
> After intercourse a few nights ago, I had two tiny little pinkish dots of blood on my toilet paper right after sex (after I urinated). Nothing was found after that, and I had no cramping. I attributed it to perhaps aggrevating my cervix. I called my OB, and was given a rhogam injection the next day (I'm rh negative). I was not instructed to abstain, and last night my husband and I had sex again. Once again, I had four tiny little red dots of blood on my toilet paper immediately after intercourse. I called my OB so she could mark it in her charts, and she then told me to abstain, and instead of coming in for my next prenatal appt in 2 weeks, she wanted me to come in for an ultrasound and check-up next week.
> 
> 
> See that? That's what I am trying to avoid, I don't want to deal with the stress ya know?
> I don't think sex could be enjoyable for me if I knew the outcome was a checkup and a possible jab. It seems some medics want to be more safe then sorry and I can just imagine a nurse giving me a jab in the ER for this.Click to expand...


HMMMM that's really strange management unsubstantiated by research.......


----------



## November1984

KandyKinz said:


> November1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Ya I know why they give the Rhogam but it still scares me! I know spotting from sex isn't going to cause antibodies but it still worries me (why I call it irrational).
> PS my doc said they would likely do the Rhogam earlier if I started bleeding or spotting though still - that's her. I had 2 Rhogam shots after I gave birth to my first via c-section. They game me one right after then 1 more the next day - that was from my old doctor in Los Angeles, CA.
> For instance something I found online:
> 
> 
> 
> After intercourse a few nights ago, I had two tiny little pinkish dots of blood on my toilet paper right after sex (after I urinated). Nothing was found after that, and I had no cramping. I attributed it to perhaps aggrevating my cervix. I called my OB, and was given a rhogam injection the next day (I'm rh negative). I was not instructed to abstain, and last night my husband and I had sex again. Once again, I had four tiny little red dots of blood on my toilet paper immediately after intercourse. I called my OB so she could mark it in her charts, and she then told me to abstain, and instead of coming in for my next prenatal appt in 2 weeks, she wanted me to come in for an ultrasound and check-up next week.
> 
> 
> See that? That's what I am trying to avoid, I don't want to deal with the stress ya know?
> I don't think sex could be enjoyable for me if I knew the outcome was a checkup and a possible jab. It seems some medics want to be more safe then sorry and I can just imagine a nurse giving me a jab in the ER for this.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HMMMM that's really strange management unsubstantiated by research.......Click to expand...


Have no idea. That's why I just call it stress. Hahaha. 

Like this I just found right now on pregnancy.org:


> This complication of pregnancy has not occurred often since the discovery of Rh-immune globulin (also called RhoGAM). Rh-immune globulin can prevent sensitization. It is given to an Rh-negative woman shortly after every delivery, miscarriage, or abortion.* It is also given to a pregnant Rh-negative woman after* amniocentesis, *any bleeding episodes*, and during the seventh month of pregnancy

It sounds like Rhogam is one of those things used slightly differently by some med professionals to me.

I agree w/you though - all that Rhogam doesn't seem like it would be needed as it does protect you for some months after. :/

I don't want too much of it! :shrug:

PS I have pretty bad anxiety anyway so one night of bonding w/OH isn't worth me being all crazy and paranoid!


----------

